#ubuntu-fridge 2006-12-05
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<Seveas> Can someone please add next CC meeting to the calendar
<Seveas> 12/12 at 16:00 UTC
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-12-04
<nixternal> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1257
<nixternal> anyone fancy moderating that one through? thanks!
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-12-05
<Burgundavia> nixternal: looking at it now
<nixternal> thanks Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> nixternal: do you refer to Kubuntu as Kubuntu GNU/Linux or merely Kubuntu
<Burgundavia> for ubuntu, it is the latter
<nixternal> it has always been Kubuntu GNU/Linux to me and I believe the same for Riddell, you can ask him though for clarification...no telling if it has changed
<Burgundavia> given the website is mixed, we should probably just say Kubuntu
<nixternal> Kubuntu is the GNU/Linux distribution for everyone.
<nixternal> that is where I get it from, right at the top of kubuntu.org
<Burgundavia> that doesn't mean it is Kubuntu GNU/Linux, however
<Burgundavia> it is called Kubuntu everywhere else
<Burgundavia> Ubuntu says it is "Linux-based"
<Burgundavia> but is not Ubuntu Linux
<nixternal> that's fine
<Burgundavia> ok, passing through
<nixternal> thanks
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-12-09
<Deanie> Hey
